# What type of tweet is this?



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Other than a VERY dusty one that is.  These tweets are in some old Allison Acoustics speakers that I have. I have never seen another tweet like this so I wanted to see if someone on here knew about them.


























Zach


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

convex diaphragm tweeter with proprietary damping / cooling material!


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like a really old paper dome tweeter. Might be cloth too, can't really tell for sure. Seems like with no surround, the curve of the paper controls the movement of the dome.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

These tweets sound absolutely beautiful! They are front firing with an 8" woofer up firing in a small cube shaped box. The 8's are done in though. I'm debating swapping in another 8" and see how they do. I'll have to find out where the X-overs are at first though.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> These tweets sound absolutely beautiful! They are front firing with an 8" woofer up firing in a small cube shaped box. The 8's are done in though. I'm debating swapping in another 8" and see how they do. I'll have to find out where the X-overs are at first though.


What's done in? The foam? Or is the cone ripped?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The foam surround is trash. It is even missing some of the surround. I'm thinking that one of my bastard little cousins go to them before I had a chance to save the speakers.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> The foam surround is trash. It is even missing some of the surround. I'm thinking that one of my bastard little cousins go to them before I had a chance to save the speakers.


Orange County Speaker has Re-Foam kits, it's easy and worth it to keep the originals  BTW they are having a sale going on right now 

I'm fittin to order some foam for a pair of JBL's


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting. Thanks for that Chad.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Interesting. Thanks for that Chad.


www.speakerrepair.com

Damn good folks, I even have a T-Shirt


----------

